# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعواتكم الى الحاجة زهراء الكرانات

## عفاف الهدى

السلام

طلبتكم 

ادعوا الى هالمريضة الله يردها الى يتاماها  سالمه
من امس ترقد في المستشفى في العناية المركزة 


دعواتكم الى الحاجة زهراء الكرانات بالشفاء العاجل 
واقرأو اليها الآية الكريمة 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الله يردش سالمة الى بيتش 
وتفرحي ببناتش واولادش 
وتقر عينهم برجعتش سالمة غانمة

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


الله يرجعها الى اهلها سالمه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعآه ويكشف السوء* 
*ربي يشآفيهآ ويقومهآ بالسلآمه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء*


*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء*


*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الله يشافيها ويعافيها بحق عليل كربلاء..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أم علاوي 2

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعواتكم اخوان واخوات

حالتها صعبه 
نقلت للمانع 

ووضع عليها جهاز تنفس صناعي 

يا رب بحق هذا الآذان فرج عنها وردها سالمة غانمة ليتاماها 
كم افجعني خبر مرضها 

الله يصبر يتاماها

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

لا تبخلوا عليها بالدعاء 
ترى هادي ام الغالية على قلبي عفاف 
والهدى ما بإيدها الا الدعاء

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
ماتشوف شر يا جارتنا

----------


## شواطئ شوق

*آمن يجيب المظطر إذآ دعاه ويكشف السوء*
اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين شهيد كربلاء 
ان تشافيها بشفائك وداويها بدوئك ياكريم وبحق وفضل الصلاة على محمدوال محمد-

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## قمر دنياي

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## قطرة عطاء

> امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
> امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء



 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (( داوو مرضاكم بالصدقات )) 

أختي عفاف الهدى أكثري من الصدقات عنها وعليك بزيارة عاشوراء الحسين عليه مع اللعن 100 مرة والسلام 100 مرة وقراءة دعائها واهداء ثوابها إلى أم البنين فإنها من المجرباااااات 

ويمكنك قراءة سورة ياسين خمسة أيام وإهداء اليوم الأول للنبي (ص ) واليوم الثاني للأمير والثالث للبتول والرابع للمجتبى والخامس للشهيد بكربلاء تقضى الحاجة إن شاء الله فإنها من المجربات أيضا 

شافى الله مرضاكم ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق صاحب الزمان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

مشكور اخوي ويعطيك العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## صمت السنين

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


الله يرجعها الى اهلها سالمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحمش يا ام محمد 
ويصبر يتاماش

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عفاف
ام محمد ماتت.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتقلت الى ربها  البارحه 
الله يرحمها ويوسع عليها في قبرها 
ويسكنها فسيح جناته
ويصبرنا جميع على مصابها

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

وفدت على رب كريم لاااا يظلم احد
الله يرحمها بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------

